# Me & Rosco at Silverstone...GT3s and a 458



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

YouTube - GT-R Silverstone GP 12th Dec Rosco

We hooked up with the new gen2 997 GT3RS and a gen2 997 GT3 and a Fezza 458 tagged along on the back too.
Full in car chat and a bit of fun overtaking.

Enjoy, Henry


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice vid, even more impressive with the telemetry. opcorn:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Great film

What's with the lights on the 911s?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice vid, would have been faster without the heavy passenger


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Great film
> 
> What's with the lights on the 911s?


LED´s..they allways look like this in videos because of the number of recorded pictures of the cam/second...:chuckle:

Good video...looks like you had fun:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> What's with the lights on the 911s?


It's a warning to those behind that the engine is in the wrong place..... :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great vid Hen...especially like how Martin in his GT3 dived past Rosco on about 4 minutes!


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Great video, its great at 4 mins..... coming through..move over


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Very impressed with the acceleration of the GT3RS, I assume it's a gen2, I had read that they are actually quicker from 60-100 then the turbo and it shows, but still surprised that it kept distance from the tuned GTR!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bobel said:


> Very impressed with the acceleration of the GT3RS, I assume it's a gen2, I had read that they are actually quicker from 60-100 then the turbo and it shows, but still surprised that it kept distance from the tuned GTR!


Likewise. I've never had the slightest trouble slaughtering GT3 RSs including the Gen 2. But I'm guessing that was a pretty handy driver.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Likewise. I've never had the slightest trouble slaughtering GT3 RSs including the Gen 2. But I'm guessing that was a pretty handy driver.


Or maybe, just maybe its down to fact that yours isnt exactly stock .

Great vid btw, enjoyed watching it.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

It leaves me wondering if a GT3 RS will ultimately lap quicker then a std GTR, driver being equal, I guess this is where the porsche cup tyres come into play, semi slicks would obviousily give a huge advantage on planting the boot out of corners!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sin said:


> Or maybe, just maybe its down to fact that yours isnt exactly stock .
> 
> Great vid btw, enjoyed watching it.


Yes, but neither is Rosco's! "550 to 560" he says in the vid. 
Sure, not as powerful as Godzilla 2, but I would have thought the superior torque would be enough to outpace a GT3 RS out of a corner.

The RS is amazing under brakes and in traction though.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Yes, but neither is Rosco's! "550 to 560" he says in the vid.
> Sure, not as powerful as Godzilla 2, but I would have thought the superior torque would be enough to outpace a GT3 RS out of a corner.
> 
> The RS is amazing under brakes and in traction though.


Sorry, never had sound on at work - or at least not were i could hear it properly.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great vid that enjoyed it!! Surprised the GT3 was pulling that hard top-end...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Since it was me in the car during the video I'll add a couple of comments:

1. Both Rosco and the driver of both GT3s (red GT3 and grey RS) are very good track drivers with race experience.

2. The GTR did have a 100kg passenger (me) that the others did not.

3. I was also surprised about how little the GTR pulled on the GT3RS on Hanger straight. 

4. There was a lot of traffic on the laps so it's ultimately very difficult to know which cars are faster given an empty lap.

5. The GTRs brakes, even with AP discs, gave up after about 4-5 or so laps and we had to come in. GT3 brakes never give up.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Is the issue with the brakes purely down to the weight of the car ?
I'm guessing the GT3 is a fair bit lighter.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Heat and the lack of cooling caused by high terminal speeds prior to braking and the GTRs weight are the key for me.

The whole GTR suffers from an inability to shed heat from vital components which limits forays on track for extended periods.

That said, my PF discs and pads ran all day at Spa with no probs - it was my tranny temps that limited me that day


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> Since it was me in the car during the video I'll add a couple of comments:
> 
> 1. Both Rosco and the driver of both GT3s (red GT3 and grey RS) are very good track drivers with race experience.
> 
> ...


What pads are he running Guy?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

looked fun.. those Porches can just do it lap after lap after lap.... really annoying hahah


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> What pads are he running Guy?


Don't know.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Bajie said:


> Is the issue with the brakes purely down to the weight of the car ?
> I'm guessing the GT3 is a fair bit lighter.


Yes, 300kg.

For all of Nissan PR about 'ring laptimes, it's the Porker that runs lap after lap without overheating brakes, gearbox and diff and they aren't fitted with a 'limp-mode'..........


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

i really dont understand what you lot go on about regarding the GTR v's etc.... look at the car for what it is and can do (seat 4 for a start!). the GT3 porkers are out and out track tools where as the GTR is a big GT cruiser which just happens to be bloody good on track as well, surely a better comparison would be the V-Spec version as it seems more track biased from the start? you need to compare eggs with eggs not eggs with chickens.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

esc510 said:


> i really dont understand what you lot go on about regarding the GTR v's etc.... look at the car for what it is and can do (seat 4 for a start!). the GT3 porkers are out and out track tools where as the GTR is a big GT cruiser which just happens to be bloody good on track as well, surely a better comparison would be the V-Spec version as it seems more track biased from the start? you need to compare eggs with eggs not eggs with chickens.


To be honest i agree with you regarding they two machines being very different animals, however surely its natural to comapre all types of car against each other, to be honest I enjoy reading comparisons between such cars, its part of the joy of motoring, where do you draw the line do you only compare V8 against V8, or certain drivetrains against similiar ones, I'm not arguing against your comment but don't see any reason not to compare the GTR to any car to be honest, its not always ultimately about which car is victorous but highlightenig the differences, in this case the GT3RS has far superious brakes and its weight advantage pays dividence, but I was personally surprised about its acceleration and this was best highlighted by it being compared to the GTR which is know for its superiour acceleration.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

CSL , i have a track day at Silverstone on the 20th Feb , any does , dont's ,tips about the track i should know about?
thanks in advance .


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

bobel said:


> the GT3RS has far superious brakes and its weight advantage pays dividence, but I was personally surprised about its acceleration and this was best highlighted by it being compared to the GTR which is know for its superiour acceleration.


yes but again you have hit the nail on the head with that statement, launches on 4wd, but once rolling runs 2wd, and again it then comes down to power to weight. 

I used to have the same sorts of discussions when people compare EVO's to Cossie's, yep they are 4wd yep they have a 2ltr engine BUT they also have 10yrs of development between them! 

so really in the above case of porker v's GTR, porker track focused - GTR big GT comfort chariot. if you strip all the sound deadening and extra cubbins out of the GTR to leave it in the same track focused condition as the porsche would it then have the same performance? i bet it would not!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

esc510 said:


> yes but again you have hit the nail on the head with that statement, launches on 4wd, but once rolling runs 2wd, and again it then comes down to power to weight.
> 
> I used to have the same sorts of discussions when people compare EVO's to Cossie's, yep they are 4wd yep they have a 2ltr engine BUT they also have 10yrs of development between them!
> 
> so really in the above case of porker v's GTR, porker track focused - GTR big GT comfort chariot. if you strip all the sound deadening and extra cubbins out of the GTR to leave it in the same track focused condition as the porsche would it then have the same performance? i bet it would not!


Its a good comparison, in its very nature I've drawn you to compare the GT3RS and GTR...job done...LOL:chuckle:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Great vid Hen...especially like how Martin in his GT3 dived past Rosco on about 4 minutes!


Dont forget the white GTR squeezed through too.....:smokin:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

JIMBO GTR said:


> CSL , i have a track day at Silverstone on the 20th Feb , any does , dont's ,tips about the track i should know about?
> thanks in advance .


Watch your temps but other than that enjoy yourself.
What trackday are you doing.....maybe a few from here can sign up and get on track with you.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks for the Reply CSL . 
i have a Tranny cooler so that will keep me out there longer!
looking at the 20th feb via the silverstone Club track day on the Silverstone website and to Snetterton (great track for the R35 imho, looking forward to the new layout as well) on the 11th march with MSV 
would be great to meet up with some fellow owners..


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Bajie said:


> Is the issue with the brakes purely down to the weight of the car ?
> I'm guessing the GT3 is a fair bit lighter.



Im on standard discs, Nissan pads,factory brake fluid and I have zero problems but it was said the 2010 cars had better brake cooling ??? is this true??? I do drive quite hard on track but dont seem to have some of the soft pedal issues others have.

My rear tyres on the fronts works very well, thank you Guy for pushing me in that direction.

Most of the people there were race drivers in their road cars, we were all driving flatout so I guess it would be fair to say the new 3.8litre GT3 & RS sure do pack a punch.

Im getting too old to argue what car is better but at half the price of the Porsche I think us GTR drivers can hold our heads high and smile like cheshire cats.

PS. I would love to drive a Spec V on track, I bet its worth every penny.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Great vid. Those pesky 911s were holding you up quite a bit. What happened to the 458?


----------

